# Home based text chat operators needed



## BiancaE (Jul 4, 2017)

Sorry, we no longer need operators to work for us.


----------



## heywewe8 (Mar 15, 2018)

*Good Day!*

I would like to express my sincere and determined intention to apply as Chat Moderator. Looking forward to your considerations and prompt response.

Thank you very much!

Yours truly,

KARL JOSHUA F. TADEO


----------



## heywewe8 (Mar 15, 2018)

I would like to express my sincere and determined intention to apply as Chat Moderator. Looking forward to your considerations and prompt response.

Thank you very much!

Yours truly,

KARL JOSHUA F. TADEO


----------



## kutsupoyy (Mar 16, 2018)

Good Day!

I would like to express my sincere and determined intention to apply as Chat Moderator. Looking forward to your considerations and prompt response.

Thank you very much!

Yours truly,

Jose Claro T. Tadeo


----------



## Clem_Blake (Apr 25, 2018)

I'd like to express my Interest If a position is still available.


----------



## Euphoric_Mania (Apr 28, 2018)

What exactly does a text chat operator _do_?

I'm sorry, but the job description isn't very clear... or well, much of a description?


----------

